# Музыкальное исполнение с первого раза...



## Sergey_Semenov (19 Авг 2013)

Приветствую всех.

Хочу задать вопрос, который у меня возник довольно давно. Когда беру баян и начинаю играть какое-то хорошо выученное произведение, то не могу с первого раза сыграть музыкально. Может правиленее сказать "так как хочу его исполнить". Обычно с третьего или четвёртого раза (если играть подряд) получается так как хочется (почти), то есть музыкально, с интонацией и ньюансами. А с первого раза никак. Причём даже если я в начале прилично разогреюсь играя гаммы, арпеджио или другие произведения, то всё равно когда начиню играть первый раз оно не звучит. Дело совершенно не в ошибках, а в самом звучании. Кстати, если проиграю произведение несколько раз дойдя до желаемого звучания, а потом сделаю перерыв на пару часов, то возвращаюсь в начало. то есть снова не звучит первое исполнение. Пробовал уменьшать интервалы и пришёл к выводу, что за где-то пол часа или за час ещё не теряется способность (может какая-то память) музыкального исполнения, а потом всё. Нужно снова проигрывать несколько раз чтобы зазвучало.

Теперь конкретные вопросы:
1. Чем объясняется такое явление? Шутки тоже принимаются, но серьёзное объяснение более интересно.
2. У кого-нибудь ещё такое бывает?
3. Можно ли это убрать? То есть научиться играть музыкально с первого раза. И как этого достичь?


Благодарю,

Сергей


----------



## internetbayan (20 Авг 2013)

Нужно изначально захотеть играть в душе,а потом перекладывать на инструмент.Скорее всего,вы садитесь за баян,не возбудив в себе желания музицировать,и за несколько проигрываний вы это желание нагнетаете.Ведь есть выражение-"Перегорел",когда хотел и желал исполнить внутри себя, на инструменте не выразил или поздно это съделал!У меня, например, на сцене получается всё с первого раза,потому что хочется показать, поделиться с публикой,а что Вы говорите иногда бывает за сценой,когда идёт реппетиция!По- крайней мере я вижу такую проблему!


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (20 Авг 2013)

Здравствуйте, internetbayan.

Благодарю за коментарий и объяснение. Однако, думаю что проблема в другом. Желание у меня есть практически всегда до того как беру в руки инструмент. И оно скорее не возрастает и наоборот чуть уменьшается после нескольких проигрываний. Насчёт "перегорел" мне тоже не совсем понятно. Думаю, что вряд ли это относится к моей проблеме. Поскольку чем дольше проигрываю, тем музыкальней. Причём так всегда, даже когда есть очень сильное желание в душе. Конечно я не по пять часов в день занимаюсь, и даже не по два. Но когда играю одну и туже пьесу в течение часа (такое бывало частенько) то последние исполнения как правило самые музыкальные.

У меня возникли следующие версии относительно немузыкальности моего первого исполнения:
1. Недостаточно хорошо развита музыкальная память. Или это просто от рождения (от природы) слабая музыкальная память. То есть пока я не услышу саму мелодию, не могу расставить интонацию. Возможно немного путано объясняю, но тут все умные, поймут. Это, как мне кажется, наиболее вероятная версия. Поскольку, я по натуре совсем не музыкант. Мышление инженерное, слух и чувство ритма так себе. А музыку я просто очень люблю, особенно класическую и народную. 
2. Другое объяснение может быть основано на том, что я просто мало занимаюсь. У меня регулярно выходит только 40 минут в день. Иногда могу просидеть час - полтора. И лишь изредка практикуюсь по два часа и более. Возможно, что связь (грубо говоря) головы и пальцев/рук не достаточно развита. Техника игры где-то на уровне первого или второго класса музыкальной школы (как я думаю). Когда проиграю пару раз одно и тоже появляется то недостающее звено - контроль движения меха и свобода кисти правой руки. (О свободе кисти левой руки я пока только мечтаю).
3. Ещё одну причину можно поискать в том, что когда я играю первый раз я себя не могу одновременно слышать как слушатель и как исполнитель (то есть контролировать само исполнение). Как только проиграю раз другой, то начинаю слушать одновременно и как слушатель и как исполнитель. Опять возможно путано пытаюсь объяснить, но по-другому не знаю как. Вообщем, это сводится к тому как слушаешь самого себя во время игры, и мне для этого нужно хотя бы раз сыграть. 

Мой учитель всегда говорит: "ну вот совсем другое дело..." после второго раза, хотя первый раз я стараюсь изо всех сил и желание в душе есть сыграть музыкально.


----------



## Сергей С (20 Авг 2013)

По-моему, в вашем случае не стоит сильно зацикливаться. Проблемы-то ведь нет. Вам как непрофессионалу в этой области нужно каждый раз некоторое время, чтобы активизировать мышечную память, настроиться на музыкальную деятельность. Так же как и на любую другую-спорт, например. Попробуйте позаниматься несколько дней часика по 4, и нужные ощущения будут приходить быстрее.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (21 Авг 2013)

Тёзка, спасибо за отзыв и пожелание заниматься по 4 часа в день. Я бы с удовольствием, но просто не могу найти столько времени. А идея пожалуй верная: усиленная тренировка сократит этот неприятный эффект. Иногда хочется сыграть для друзей или близких в тесном кругу, но проиграть несколько раз чтобы меня при этом никто не слышал, далеко не всегда удаётся. Поэтому и решил обратиться к широкому кругу людей на этом форуме.


----------



## MAN (21 Авг 2013)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> То есть пока я не услышу саму мелодию, не могу расставить интонацию.


 По-моему нужно, чтобы музыка сначала зазвучала в голове, т.е. надо отчётливо себе её представлять, слышать её как бы внутренним слухом, чуть-чуть опережая при этом её реальное исполнение на инструменте, тогда и руки будут делать всё должным образом (если они, конечно, достаточно натренированы для этого). По-видимому у Вас это состояние и достигается после неоднократного механического проигрывания. Чтобы это обойти, попытайтесь сосредоточиться и вначале "проиграть" пьесу мысленно в собственной памяти без инструмента, но как можно более отчётливо представляя себе, как Вы это сделаете, когда возьмёте в руки баян.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (21 Авг 2013)

Александр, спасибо за совет.

Я вообщем-то так и пытаюсь делать. И как мне кажется, в голове мелодия звучит музыкально. Но когда играю первый раз этого не происходит. Ещё одну интересную вещь замечаю, что если с первой ноты произведение получается музыкально, то его легко до конца играть также музыкально. А вот если первые ноты не звучат, то и дальше не зазвучит. По крайней мере у меня так. Может быть это что-то другое и не имеет отношение к тому о чём я написал выше, но есть подозрение что существует связь между этими вещами.


----------



## MAN (22 Авг 2013)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Ещё одну интересную вещь замечаю, что если с первой ноты произведение получается музыкально, то его легко до конца играть также музыкально. А вот если первые ноты не звучат, то и дальше не зазвучит. По крайней мере у меня так.


 Ну разумеется, неудачно начав, "раскочегарить" себя всегда гораздо труднее, чем когда сразу попадаешь в нужное настроение. А вообще, если то, что Вы пишете о собственном настоящем уровне владения инструментом (1-2 класс ДМШ), не плод Вашей чрезмерной скромности и самокритичности, а соответствует действительности, то у Вас пока объективно должно быть ещё слишком много моментов, рассеивающих внимание и не позволяющих как следует сосредоточиться на художественной выразительности исполнения. Это постепенно пройдёт по мере накопления и развития навыков. Не пренебрегайте возможностями поиграть для друзей и близких. Что за беда в том, что поначалу Вы станете играть в их присутствии похуже, чем могли бы? Зато такая практика заметно Вас продвинет в игре, недаром ведь и ученики в муз. школах периодически выступают в концертах, даже самые маленькие. Вот увидите, пройдёт немного времени и Вы сами, и слушатели Ваши почувствуете как эти Ваши домашние выступления раз от разу становятся всё более удачными. А большего ведь любителю и не надо, не правда ли?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (22 Авг 2013)

Ещё раз благодарю за разъяснения и поддержку. Пожалуй всё действительно сводится к недостаточно развитой технике владения инструментом.


----------



## parovoZZ (26 Авг 2013)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Ещё одну интересную вещь замечаю, что если с первой ноты произведение получается музыкально, то его легко до конца играть также музыкально. А вот если первые ноты не звучат, то и дальше не зазвучит.



У меня такая же беда. Я в таком случае отключаю левую руку и играю только правой с точной выдержкой длительностей и расстановкой акцентов. Потому как когда левая рука пробегает от "ми" до "до" с ритма сбиться очень просто. Потом подключаю левую и понеслось. Даже остановиться не могу. Жена с удовольствием слушает. И что самое интересное, что если пошло музыкально, то даже хреново нажатый бас (или даже вообще не нажатый - не успел пальцы перенести) борща не портит, а вносит некую индивидуальную небрежность. И вот что ещё бесит. Как только начинаю ускорять ритм, всё - музыкальность пропадает((( 
Играю каждый день, но только с 10 до 11 вечера (как ребетёнка покупаю, отдаю его супруге на кормление, а сам на кухню )) Мне 33. Играю с рождения ребетёнка, т.е. 4 месяца. Правда, за плечами 2 классы музшколы (забросил 20 лет тому назад из-за хренового баяна и не желания ходить на сольфеджио). Теперь баян как наркотик - смотрю на него и понимаю, что хочу!


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (26 Авг 2013)

parovoZZ

Спасибо что поделились своими наблюдениями и опытом. Играя первый раз только одну мелодию действительно легче исполнять музыкально. Иногда мне также помогает если я тихонько напеваю когда играю первый раз. Правда при этом почти всегда приходится играть на три полутона ниже, что вообщем-то не такая уж большая проблема, если произведение уже разучено. Часто песни написаны в Ми миноре, а для меня это высоковато. До-диез минор самый раз. 

Ещё есть такое соображение. Людям моей категории, то есть начавшим с нуля в возрасте около сорока лет да ещё занимающимся в основном самостоятельно, хочется играть произведения, которые нравятся, а не идти по порядку как написано в хрестоматии или самоучителе. Поэтому технический уровень очень часто не соответствует сложности разучиваемого произведения. А в результате, то о чём я написал выше. Те же кто прошёл через систему музыкального образования играли произведения и КУЧУ всего остального (упражнения, гаммы, этюды) в соответствии со своим уровнем. А когда они доходили до тех произведений, в которых у меня возникают проблемы с музыкальностью исполнения, то были к этому достаточно подготовлены. Ну а я просто-напросто не готов технически. Вывод: играть больше упражнений, гамм, этюдов и т.д. Эх... А так хочется играть красивые мелодии... Но, никуда не денешься... НАДО себя заставлять!


----------



## parovoZZ (26 Авг 2013)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Людям моей категории, то есть начавшим с нуля в возрасте около сорока лет да ещё занимающимся в основном самостоятельно, хочется играть произведения, которые нравятся, а не идти по порядку как написано в хрестоматии или самоучителе.



Да я, собственно, также поступаю)) Если бы в школе играли то, что мне было интересно, никогда б не бросил. А так все эти этюды и прочее, которые я никогда не слышал и никогда не услышу, играть очень утомительно. Преподаватель там сыграет кусочек и всё. Как оно должно звучать на самом деле остаётся только догадываться.
Жена мне тоже говорит, когда сетую на то, что не получается - да ты ноты не по уровню выбрал((( Хотел было тут смуглянку разучить, да с первых тактов стало ясно - не по зубам. А что-то простенькое играть - не интересно и всё тут.


----------



## sedovmika (27 Авг 2013)

Если бы я знал какой это тяжелый, изматывающий труд заниматься исполнительством, то наверное бы не начинал. Играю с 10 лет понемножку, и вот в последние годы решил позаниматься с преподавателем. И вот тут открылась масса проблем, - начиная от посадки, постановки рук и кончая исполнением, скажем, триолей. Преподаватель-студент играет как и мне не снилось, и может легко повторить то, что я играю, со всеми моими ошибками, что поначалу меня сильно удивляло - какой молодец. К этому моменту я уже освоил Чардаш Монти, Полонез, Цыганочку в оригинальной обработке предыдущего преподавателя (очень, искренне благодарен ей за обучение), но по Скайпу все-таки трудновато было. Стыдно признаться, но Чардаш я осваивал года два(!), вложил неимоверное количество труда и времени, но постепенно стало получаться, и сейчас уже играю его довольно прилично как по скорости, так и по выразительности. Сейчас у меня другой этап - импровизация (или подбор мелодии) по своему вкусу, что очень мне нравится. Вот пример, и я уже вижу по нему что надо исправить, улучшить:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XYnqwlESQc


----------



## parovoZZ (27 Авг 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> Вот пример, и я уже вижу по нему что надо исправить, улучшить:



Ну, кстати говоря, уровень очень хорош :accordion: 
Сейчас я за такое не возьмусь.
Мне до такого ещё играть и играть.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (29 Авг 2013)

sedovmika
Уровень действительно хорош для любителя. 

Есть ещё одна мыслишка относительно того о чём написано выше. Одно из отличий между тем как мелодия звучит (или воспроизводится) в моей голове и в голове моего учителя состоит в том, что я "думаю" как бы "нотами", а он сразу фразами. Особенно это проявляется когда пытаюсь читать незнакомую мелодию с листа. В этом случае у меня музыкальность просто отсутствует. В то время как учитель может исполнить так буд-то он её долго и упорно разучивал. Но даже если я исполняю то, что уже вызубрил, всё-равно первый раз не получается музыкально. Причём несмотря на количесто раз проигрывания этой мелодии в голове/душе и силы желания её исполнить. А вот кодга играю снова, то даже сам ощущаю что восприятие становится как-то более "фразировано" что ли.

Одна из неприятностай такого явления проявляется когда показываю учителю то, что разучивал дома. Он делает поправки и показывает как сделать более музыкально. Затем я играю снова и конечно звучит более музыкально. А на следующий урок всё повторяется, будто я дома ничего не делал. Я пытался объяснить, что у меня всегда так, независимо от того покажут мне как надо или каких-либо других вещей. И даже демонстрировал что второй раз само будет лучше , а третий раз ещё лучше. Вроде он понял, но никак не может привыкнуть к этому (уже почти два года). И каждый раз ожидает что я смогу с первого раза сыграть музыкально. Всё-таки хочется избавится от этого пока оно не превратилось в какой-то комплекс.


----------



## parovoZZ (29 Авг 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> и кончая исполнением, скажем, триолей.



Я-то, к сожалению, в школе не дошёл до триолей. Поэтому тоже не знаю как их правильно играть. В самоучителях читаю, в роликах смотрю, а у самого никак не получается. Тороплюсь, наверное, из желания сыграть следующую ноту в указанную длительность. А если играть медленнее, то опять-таки следующая нота разрушает ритм - если коротко, то акцент смещается, если держать длительность - ритм. 
Сейчас вот одолел Старый клен в обр. Н. Писарцева, так вторая триоль вроде укладывается в фразу, а первая выпадает(( Сразу после неё надо аккорд брать, поэтому стараюсь сыграть её побыстрее, чтобы оставить время на перенос пальцев. Неделю бьюсь и никак((


----------



## MAN (30 Авг 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> Вот пример


 Ух, ты! Так Вы, оказывается, из нашей братии, из любительской, а я думал Вы профессионал. А для любителя Вы играете действительно ого-го! И инструмент интересный какой у Вас - четырёхрядная Супита! Хотя басы у неё, конечно, не баянные.


parovoZZ писал:


> Сейчас вот одолел Старый клен в обр. Н. Писарцева


 Это обработка для гармони или именно для баяна? Ведь, насколько мне известно, Николай Иванович для гармони-хромки обработки делает. Или для баяна тоже?


----------



## sedovmika (30 Авг 2013)

Триоль играется так: обязательно акцентик на первую ноту, и постараться сыграть все три ноты с одинаковой длительностью (отрабатывается в медленном темпе, затем потихоньку ускоряем до нужного темпа). Акцентик на первую и "идем" на следующую после триоли ноту, как бы "не останавливаясь" на остальных двух нотах триоли. Очень важно выдержать все три ноты триоли одинаковой длительности, иначе получится типа форшлага.
О басах. Забыл переключить регистр в левой правильно, поэтому звучал "ослабленный" бас. Но до цельнопланочной Тулы басы у Супиты не дотягивают, причем весьма заметно. А вот правая красиво звучит, хотя настроена не на "разлив" (проверял по тюнеру, разница между голосами от 5 до 0 центов).


----------



## parovoZZ (1 Сен 2013)

MAN писал:


> Это обработка для гармони или именно для баяна?



Для гармони. Для баяна никаких обработок не нашёл. Там только какие-то басы переложить и всё. У Бутусова слышал - очень красивая обработка, но она то ли авторская, то ли с фортепиано переложена. У Писарцева тоже хорошо играется))
sedovmika писал:


> Акцентик на первую и "идем" на следующую после триоли ноту, как бы "не останавливаясь" на остальных двух нотах триоли


Триоль же играется как две длительности той же ноты, но вот и не получается иногда. Если играть триоль ми-фа-ми, а потом идёт нота ре (или ре диез) той же октавы - получается всё красиво. Но вот триоль до-ре-до, а затем аккорд ми-соль-си - и уже не выходит. Звучит напряжено, как улыбка в американских фильмах.


----------



## MAN (2 Сен 2013)

parovoZZ писал:


> Но вот триоль до-ре-до, а затем аккорд ми-соль-си - и уже не выходит. Звучит напряжено, как улыбка в американских фильмах.


Если я правильно понял, трудность вызывает то место, которое я выделил? 





Думаю всё дело в неудачно выбранной аппликатуре. Если мизинец пока слабоват, то советую на баяне эту триоль играть 2 и 4 пальцами (указательным и безымянным), а аккорд Е после неё брать так: ми - 1 (большим), #соль - 3 (средним), си - 4 (безымянным). Таким образом переход от последней ноты триоли (до) к аккорду произойдёт легко и без задержки. Смысл в том, чтобы не нужно было делать скачок пальцем с ноты "до" (в предлагаемом мной варианте аппликатуры палец, которым играем "до", в аккорде не задействован).


----------



## parovoZZ (3 Сен 2013)

Хм, надо будет попробовать большим пальцем. А триоль я так и играл - 2 и 4, потом длинный перенос указательного.


----------



## MAN (4 Сен 2013)

parovoZZ писал:


> А триоль я так и играл - 2 и 4, потом длинный перенос указательного.


 Вот из-за этого скачка пальцем с "до" на "ми" и получается "негладко", возникает ненужный в этом месте разрыв, пауза. Можно обойтись и без большого пальца, но тогда надо задействовать мизинец: триоль играть 3 и 5, а аккорд брать 2,4,5. Кстати, на гармони ситуация аналогичная, с той лишь разницей, что там самой верхней (по расположению на грифе) и, соответственно, дальней нотой аккорда будет #соль.


----------



## parovoZZ (5 Сен 2013)

А вот интересно, сколько надо тренироваться, чтобы "отвязать" правую руку от левой? Может упражнения какие есть? Я к чему - в произведениях встречаются единичные различные паузы как в правой руке, так и в левой. Так вот если я ещё могу сыграть переборы через такт (играем две ноты в правой на одну в левой), то вот сместить одну ноту на один такт не получается (получается, но сбиваюсь). В той же Калинке, например - на слове ягода происходит сбой ритма Хм, а вот дальше на ай, люли все ровно и красиво.


----------



## serget (5 Сен 2013)

Попробуйте поиграть полифонические пьесы Баха, когда в левой руке проводится независимый голос - тогда волей-неволей руки "развяжутся" постепенно. Насколько я понимаю, трюк заключается в том, чтобы выучить на уровне пальцев левую и правую отдельно. Тогда можно переключать внимание на короткие промежутки на ту или иную руку, а другая рука играет в это время на автомате.


----------



## parovoZZ (5 Сен 2013)

А баян-то у меня без выборки.


----------



## MAN (6 Сен 2013)

parovoZZ писал:


> А вот интересно, сколько надо тренироваться, чтобы "отвязать" правую руку от левой?


Я полагаю, что каждому по способностям Рекомендую посмотреть пособие "Современная школа игры на баяне" В. Семёнова, а именно главу "Распределение внимания и полиритмия", начинающуюся там на стр. 41.
*serget* пишет выше об автоматизме движений и возможности переключать внимание. То же самое и у Семёнова, причём отдельный разговор ведётся у него о приобретении навыков игры полиритмических фигураций, где важны две составляющие успеха:
1 - ощущение единого общего пульса для обоих рук при различном ритмическом рисунке в их партиях и 2 - автоматизм движений. Автор предлагает играть под метроном сначала партию левой руки до тех пор, пока "пальцы не запомнят", затем правой, записывая её движения, опять-таки в "мышечную память", потом играть левой и правой поочерёдно, но строго следя за сохранением темпа и пульсации при чередовании рук и, соответственно, ритмических рисунков, а уж после этого соединять обе руки вместе. А упражняться таким образом можно, играя самые обыкновенные гаммы, только по-разному группируя ноты в ритмические последовательности для левой и правой руки. Ну и "гоняя" подобным же образом трудные места в конкретных пьесах. И выборка тут совершенно не обязательна.


----------



## parovoZZ (26 Сен 2013)

Хм, включили отопление и на баяне стало сложнее играть. Устаёт левая рука. ПАЧАМУ :cray:


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (24 Фев 2014)

Снова приветствую всех кто читает эту тему, и поздравляю с успешным завершением олимпиады! Жаль баяна не слышал в церемониях открытия и закрытия.

Спешу поделиться своим опытом с теми кто испытывает такую же проблему (смотри первый пост). Кажется начало получаться музыкально с первого раза. Пару месяцев назад, вдруг почувствовал что кисти рук стали менее скованы/зажаты во время игры (особенно правая рука). В результате звук стал совсем другой. Теперь получается с первого раза исполнить музыкально. Правда пока это заметно только на уже выученных произведениях. Вообщем, вывод такой: надо освободить руку чтобы звучало музыкально.

Желаю всем начинающим добиться музыкальности и наслаждаться по полной от собственной игры!


----------



## Dmvlad (24 Фев 2014)

Так оно всегда так-) а еще чем больше играешь, тем увереннее становится рука, и по кнопкам начнешь меньше промахиваться, на интуиции начнешь играть, заметишь как пальцы сами начнут вставать на свое место. Но только после постоянной игры на протяжении длительного времени, не прекращая. Тут так -Терпенье и труд -все перетрут-) Еще полезно иногда с листа играть, т.е. берешь неизвестные тебе ноты и поехали-) старайся меньше глядеть на клавиатуру, сначала тяжело, а потом со временем пальцы опять же начнут вставать куда положено.

И не напрягай руку сам, наоборот расслабь кисть, не бойся, что что-либо не получится, напрягать ее надо только при определенных приемах игры (например бывает когда некоторые моменты аккордами играть), а при беглой игре одиночными нотами рука должна свободно двигаться вдоль грифа.


----------



## andreyrb (3 Сен 2015)

День добрый всем! Играю хде-то 6 месяцев на аккордеоне. вроде как получается: землянка, пару вальсов, цыганская пляска (не оч. быстро). *Но вот вопрос: как научить пальцы быстрой игре? М.Б. есть какие-то упражнения?* 
Как только беру быстрый темп ( в той же цыг.пляске) - напряжение на кисть, ошибки, непопадание по клавишам.


----------



## vev (3 Сен 2015)

По-моему "Ви очен много кушать... Зажрались всмысле"  

Полгода - не такой большой срок, чтобы освоить столь сложный инструмент. Для того, чтобы "научить пальцы играть быстро", надо , как ни странно - играть медленно. Рука должна привыкнуть к игре, мышцы должны на пальцах окрепнуть. Ну и судя по всему, Вы перенапрягаете руку. Надо учиться избавляться от этого. Неплохо начинать не сразу с произведений, а с упражнений на разные техники, гаммы, арпеджио. 
Короче, слишком много всего. Для того, чтобы давать какие-то более или менее детальные советы, надо видеть Вашу игру. Найдите преподавателя и покажитесь ему, или выложите на видеохостинг запись игры и дайте здесь ссылку

Для развития гибкости я советую видео (поищите на youtube) Finger fitness от  Грега Ирвина


----------



## andreyrb (3 Сен 2015)

Спасибо. попробую на днях видео заснять, покажусь.


----------



## andreyrb (9 Сен 2015)

andreyrb писал:


> День добрый всем! Играю хде-то 6 месяцев на аккордеоне. вроде как получается: землянка, пару вальсов, цыганская пляска (не оч. быстро). *Но вот вопрос: как научить пальцы быстрой игре? М.Б. есть какие-то упражнения?*
> Как только беру быстрый темп ( в той же цыг.пляске) - напряжение на кисть, ошибки, непопадание по клавишам.


Показался преподавателю. В общем: сижу неправильно, держу неправильно, ремни неправильно, рука кривая, пальцы неправильно.А я думал упражения... до них еще добраться нужно)


----------



## vev (9 Сен 2015)

andreyrb писал:


> andreyrb писал:День добрый всем! Играю хде-то 6 месяцев на аккордеоне. вроде как получается: землянка, пару вальсов, цыганская пляска (не оч. быстро). *Но вот вопрос: как научить пальцы быстрой игре? М.Б. есть какие-то упражнения?*
> Как только беру быстрый темп ( в той же цыг.пляске) - напряжение на кисть, ошибки, непопадание по клавишам.
> Показался преподавателю. В общем: сижу неправильно, держу неправильно, ремни неправильно, рука кривая, пальцы неправильно.А я думал упражения... до них еще добраться нужно)


Что и требовалось доказать


----------



## bulkinpv (8 Авг 2018)

Полезная тема. У меня преподаватель имеет большой опыт работы со взрослыми и очень редко, попадаются такие как я, которым надо обязательно с азов и постепенно. Обычно просят научить играть какие-то любимые произведения, а то и просто одного, к определенному событию (юбилей или свадьба).  

И у меня такая же проблема как автора темы. Занимаюсь много самостоятельно, дается трудно, но прогресс есть, выполняю домашнее задание. Как приходит преподаватель и начинаю показывать, то сразу проблемы  Не дай бог, где-то штрих не так выучил или ноту сам перепутал - все ступор  Если начинаем новую пьесу разбирать, то руки как каменные. Наверное должно пройти. Почему-то боюсь ошибиться наверное.

Кстати, начал практиковать 2 момента - это записывать свои уроки на камеру (туплю под нее пока страшно) и так как лето и баян всегда беру с собой на дача, то после 1 месяца обучения и освоения 4 пьес, начал просто брать баян на тусовки и поигрывать друзьям


----------



## vvz (9 Авг 2018)

Во всем нужна сноровка, закалка, тренировка... (с). 
Очень редко кому дается достаточно легко. Большинству из нас нужно постоянно преодолевать себя в публичной игре, в игре перед камерой, учиться раскрепощенности и уверенности и т.д. )) И тут тоже бывает разное: хорошо играющий музыкант может очень сильно волноваться и комплексовать..., а едва чего-то освоивший - быть уверенным и вполне довольным собой...


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (13 Июл 2022)

Ещё есть фактор адаптации уха к звуку инструмента. Минут 15-20 поиграешь и звук кажется совсем другим, чем сразу после начала. Поскольку он нам дует почти прямо в уши, то в процессе игры мы немного оглушаемся и это влияет на восприятие. Даже разная акустика помещений чётко слышна самому. Звук в большой комнате и на маленькой кухне абсолютно разный. Требуется время на адаптацию. А от несоответствия звука ожидаемому думаешь, что ошибся и начинаешь тормозить и заморачиваться с контролем над руками. Даже прекрасно разученное произведение я не могу сыграть, переключив регистр. Звук другой, мозг даёт команду "Ошибка!"


----------



## Sego (5 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Ещё есть фактор адаптации уха к звуку инструмента. Минут 15-20 поиграешь и звук кажется совсем другим, чем сразу после начала. Поскольку он нам дует почти прямо в уши, то в процессе игры мы немного оглушаемся и это влияет на восприятие. Даже разная акустика помещений чётко слышна самому. Звук в большой комнате и на маленькой кухне абсолютно разный. Требуется время на адаптацию. А от несоответствия звука ожидаемому думаешь, что ошибся и начинаешь тормозить и заморачиваться с контролем над руками. Даже прекрасно разученное произведение я не могу сыграть, переключив регистр. Звук другой, мозг даёт команду "Ошибка!"


+1

Добавлю, особенно важно на концертах в незнакомых помещениях (акустически). Нужно научиться слушать "тишину" и вступать-начинать на "физических ощущениях", можно чуть тише, чем обычно и от этого "первого" звучания (громкости) плясать, строить относительный динамический диапазон.... Но это с опытом...+)


----------

